# si farà finta di passar per bischeri



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

*si farà finta di passar per bischeri*

ieri sera si sono incontrati a milano:
fedi
angelodelmale
emma
italia1
toujour

pregasi dare :

dettagli, pettegolezzi, descrizioni fisiche, livello di simpatia, livello di delusione, quant'altro

grazzzie


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

angelooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> angelooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



una banda di cazzoni, mi sono divertita.
per il resto aspetto loro, avranno pure diritto di difendersi  

	
	
		
		
	


	






p.s. ma chi sei? radioForum?


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> una banda di cazzoni, mi sono divertita.
> per il resto aspetto loro, avranno pure diritto di difendersi
> 
> 
> ...


that's why the title


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Luglio 2008)

Ho registrato di nascosto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 tutto quanto è stato detto durante la serata, 

in via precauzionale ...  non ho aperto bocca 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ,

vista la presenza di un avvocato aspetto però di avere tutte le 

liberatorie prima di rendere pubblico tutto quanto.


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Ho registrato di nascosto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a 11 anni ti ho partorito con dolore.
mi è pure venuta un'emorroide..


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ieri sera si sono incontrati a milano:
> fedi
> angelodelmale
> emma
> ...


raccontate pure come avete sputtanato il resto del forum...


----------



## Bruja (30 Luglio 2008)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> raccontate pure come avete sputtanato il resto del forum...


E su.... non hai mai peccato di mancanza di fantasia mi diventi lacunoso proprio adesso???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> a 11 anni ti ho partorito con dolore.
> mi è pure venuta un'emorroide..


Anch'io avevo 11 anni nel '77 ... strano tu abbia sentito dolore ...


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E su.... non hai mai peccato di mancanza di fantasia mi diventi lacunoso proprio adesso????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carissima, coi pettegolezzi umani non c'è fantasia che tenga... la realtà la supererà sempre!


----------



## Bruja (30 Luglio 2008)

*già*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Carissima, coi pettegolezzi umani non c'è fantasia che tenga... la realtà la supererà sempre!


 
Dici bene, bisogna praticare la riservatezza nassoluta .... o andare ai raduni oceanici...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ieri sera si sono incontrati a milano:
> fedi
> angelodelmale
> emma
> ...


me spias sciura asu ... ma non giudico mai nessuno,

posso solo dichiarare che mi è piaciuto molto Italia 1 ... stò diventando forse ricchione ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> me spias sciura asu ... ma non giudico mai nessuno,
> 
> posso solo dichiarare che mi è piaciuto molto Italia 1 ... stò diventando forse ricchione ?


a pensarci non sareste una brutta coppia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Ho registrato di nascosto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecco perché eri zittini zittino, e io che pensavo che avessi mal di gola


----------



## Old Toujours (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a pensarci non sareste una brutta coppia


grazie, più tardi lo telefono ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	







angelodelmale ha detto:


> *ecco perché eri zittini zittino*, e io che pensavo che avessi mal di gola


... non  volevo interromperti   

	
	
		
		
	


	





p.s. zittini è il cognome?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> grazie, più tardi lo telefono ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



telefonalo... ti conviene  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma se ho parlato così poco  

	
	
		
		
	


	




sì, e su quello non discuto, è il nome, quanto meno curioso


----------



## Old Giusy (30 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> me spias sciura asu ... ma non giudico mai nessuno,
> 
> posso solo dichiarare che mi è piaciuto molto Italia 1 ... stò diventando forse ricchione ?





angelodelmale ha detto:


> a pensarci non sareste una brutta coppia


Mi dispiace ma Italia 1 è già impegnato....


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

operlamadonninadelgayprideariodejaneiro!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















a me sono piaciuti tutti...emma già la conoscevo...
in particolare toujours non so perchè, avevo l'impressione fosse un pò + grande...
toujours, tu avrai parlato poco, ma quel poco in compenso erano cazzate....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> operlamadonninadelgayprideariodejaneiro!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dai?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ma Italia 1 è già impegnato....


ti ricordo che anche tu hai l'amante


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dai?


vedo che hai ben voluto sottolineare la vidimazione del certificato...stronza iso9001 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















stasera smoto il pc e domani porto il disco rigido al lavoro...provo a rifare il dvd di ripristino...sperem....
ma dillo un  po'... quanto faceva cacare il Trussardi cafè?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> vedo che hai ben voluto sottolineare la vidimazione del certificato...stronza iso9001
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ora come sei collegato? con la macchinetta del caffè?






il trussardi caffè era splendido, che aveva che non andava?


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ieri sera si sono incontrati a milano:
> fedi
> angelodelmale
> emma
> ...


a me ha deluso solo che non ci fossi tu... alla prox? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












non è carino dirti che fedi è meno simpatico di toujours ma in compenso è più brutto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   o che emma è più stronza di angelo anche se si difende benissimo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












...anche se è così, non mi pare fine dirlo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> a me ha deluso solo che non ci fossi tu... alla prox?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH ma non ero io la stronza?


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ora come sei collegato? con la macchinetta del caffè?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sono in un internet point, stordita che non sei altro.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












AL TVUSSAVDI non sanno cos'è una caipiroska.. ti pare che possa andare bene qualcosa?...la cosa buona è che ci siamo abbuffati con gli stuzzichini....io la pizza dopo l'ho mangiata solo per farvi piacere... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












mo va cagher tu e il TVUSSAVDI Cafè!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (30 Luglio 2008)

Quindi vi siete divertiti?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sono contenta!


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH ma non ero io la stronza?


era per depistare, ma con un piccola (direi minima) dose di allenamento puoi essere più stronza...ne sono sicuro, puoi farcela e in effetti sei sulla BUONISSIMA strada....


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Quindi vi siete divertiti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io sicuramente.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




PS: campa cavallo che l'erba se la fuma...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Quindi vi siete divertiti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



abbastanza. non ci fosse stato ale a rompere i coglioni....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> era per depistare, ma con un piccola (direi minima) dose di allenamento puoi essere più stronza...ne sono sicuro, puoi farcela e in effetti sei sulla BUONISSIMA strada....


io in realtà sono un angioletto, l'ho dimostrato e lo sai


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sono in un internet point, stordita che non sei altro....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io stordita?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




cazzo stavi dicendo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






colpa di fedifrago il trussardi caffè


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io in realtà sono un angioletto, l'ho dimostrato e lo sai


solo perchè non puoi correre.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> solo perchè non puoi correre.....


come no? non mi hai visto come correvo in corso buenos aires?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sei distratto


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io stordita?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


minchia eravamo 4 gatti e siamo riusciti a non capirci LO STESSO........io sapevo che il trussardi era un'idea tua...non fare da scaricabarile... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




POPOLO MILANESE, SE VOLETE FARE UN APERITIVO CON I CRISMI, IL TVUSSAVDI CAFè E' UNA CIOFECA...IN COMPENSO POTETE TIRARVELA ALLA GVANDE...FATE VOBIS...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (30 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Io sicuramente....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che vuol dire?


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come no? non mi hai visto come correvo in corso buenos aires?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guardavo il culo a fedi....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> guardavo il culo a fedi....




















già tradisci toujours? vergogna.


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Che vuol dire?


te lo spiego un'altra volta...sto andando via..è tardi e ho fame...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> minchia eravamo 4 gatti e siamo riusciti a non capirci LO STESSO........*io sapevo che il trussardi era un'idea tua.*..non fare da scaricabarile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cazzo hai sentito che caldo, oggi?












(ti ricordo che ogni colpa deve essere data a fedi!)


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> già tradisci toujours? vergogna.


toujours? solo se fossi sordo o lui muto!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> toujours? solo se fossi sordo o lui muto!

















non l'ho capita


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> cazzo hai sentito che caldo, oggi?


comunque oggi è stata una pessima giornata, tutta colpa di quel pirla di fedifrago...


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non l'ho capita


leggi sopra....primo topic su toujour...ma che stordita sei?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> comunque oggi è stata una pessima giornata, tutta colpa di quel pirla di fedifrago...
















































  mi dai tante soddisfazioni


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> leggi sopra....primo topic su toujour...ma che stordita sei?


eh no, mi vuoi far tornare indietro? non vi sembra di avermi fatto camminare abbastanza, ieri (per colpa di fedi)?


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi dai tante soddisfazioni


tu mi dici cosa devo fare e io lo faccio!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















a proposito, vorrei ufficialmente dire (a mio rischio e pericolo per gli eventuali futuri usi delle linee aeree) che il MR AIRFOREVER è un tirapacchi, e ha i peli sotto la pianta dei piedi...


----------



## Old Giusy (30 Luglio 2008)

Ma quando vi siete visti avete detto: ciao Italia 1, ciao Angelodelmale, ciao Tutu, ciao Fedifrago????


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tu mi dici cosa devo fare e io lo faccio!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


te l'appoggio con piacere e convinzione. la prossima volta col caiser che lo invitiamo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma quando vi siete visti avete detto: ciao Italia 1, ciao Angelodelmale, ciao Tutu, ciao Fedifrago????


per fortuna no, sennò li avrei sterminati a suon di stampellate



anche perché... riflettiamoci... l'unica che avrebbe avuto un nome normale, sarebbe stata emma, usando i nick. ma... italiauno... fedifrago... Tutu... angelodelmale... tempo 5 minuti e ci internavano


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eh no, mi vuoi far tornare indietro? non vi sembra di avermi fatto camminare abbastanza, ieri (per colpa di fedi)?


diciamo pure che per colpa di fedi, siamo andati in una pessima pizzeria e la pizza sapeva di suola per scarpe... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















ma che bastardi siamo? tu di più però....
perchè? perchè hai il certificato!


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma quando vi siete visti avete detto: ciao Italia 1, ciao Angelodelmale, ciao Tutu, ciao Fedifrago????


ciao tutù?????????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























passi fedifrago, ma tutù proprio no!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> diciamo pure che per colpa di fedi, siamo andati in una pessima pizzeria e la pizza sapeva di suola per scarpe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



avevano anche il basilico che non teneva lontane le zanzare. ma credo che l'abbia portato fedifrago da casa sua  

	
	
		
		
	


	






con quello che è stato speso per prenderlo, sto certificato


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per fortuna no, sennò li avrei sterminati a suon di stampellate
> 
> 
> 
> anche perché... riflettiamoci... l'unica che avrebbe avuto un nome normale, sarebbe stata emma, usando i nick. ma... italiauno... fedifrago... Tutu... angelodelmale... tempo 5 minuti e ci internavano


io toujours lo internerei lo stesso.......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ciao tutù??????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tutù non lo posso affrontare neanche io, come nome


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> io toujours lo internerei lo stesso.......




























   ci abbiamo provato, ce l'hanno rimandato indietro


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> avevano anche il basilico che non teneva lontane le zanzare. ma credo che l'abbia portato fedifrago da casa sua
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si, sono d'accordo...il certificato va sfruttato...al massimo....

comunque ho letto un tuo mp a brugola dove dicevi che con i peli del naso potrei farmici il rivestimento per i mombut...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si, sono d'accordo...il certificato va sfruttato...al massimo....
> 
> comunque ho letto un tuo mp a brugola dove dicevi che con i peli del naso potrei farmici il rivestimento per i mombut...



veramente avevo detto uno scaldasonno. non hai letto bene


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tutù non lo posso affrontare neanche io, come nome


ma io già mi sarei incazzato se qualcuno mi chiamasse tutù qui, figurati fuori dal nosocomio psichiatrico......


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> veramente avevo detto uno scaldasonno. non hai letto bene


 è che con il vento i peli del naso mi vanno sugli occhie qui ci sono le porte/finestre aperte....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma io già mi sarei incazzato se qualcuno mi chiamasse tutù qui, figurati fuori dal nosocomio psichiatrico......













































in effetti per un uomo non lo trovo un bel nomignolo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ti posso chiamare ity? o titì, scegli tu


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ci abbiamo provato, ce l'hanno rimandato indietro


e noi rimandiamocelo....magari si perde...ma io ogggi ho letto un suo intervento unico in un topic....sono in pubblico ma non ce l'ho fatta a non ridere e mi guardaVANO UN PO' strano...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> è che con il vento i peli del naso mi vanno sugli occhie qui ci sono le porte/finestre aperte....


vogliamo parlare di quello che hai scritto di me? il fatto che io faccia finta di nulla non significa che non abbia letto


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Ho registrato di nascosto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rientro ora da nebbiopoli....un ritorno infernale.....commento post per post....

tu hai aperto bocca per farci ammazzare dalle risate.......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e noi rimandiamocelo....magari si perde...ma io ogggi ho letto un suo intervento unico in un topic....sono in pubblico ma non ce l'ho fatta a non ridere e mi guardaVANO UN PO' strano...


non ne ha scritti molti di più. fa come ha fatto ieri. pochi ma incisivi.

non ridere come facevi ieri, che almeno ieri eri in compagnia e non davi nell'occhio. sennò internano te, titì


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a pensarci non sareste una brutta coppia


quoto


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in effetti per un uomo non lo trovo un bel nomignolo
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























ma vafancul! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ciao angel devo andare....arriverò tardi e devo assolutamente fare quel lavoretto sul pc...e se non funzionerà sarà solo colpa di fedifrago.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























ciao anche a giusy...ciao teso'!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma vafancul!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se hai bisogno d'aiuto......



chiedi a fedy, abbiamo visto che le sa tutte  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ciao italia, baci


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vogliamo parlare di quello che hai scritto di me? il fatto che io faccia finta di nulla non significa che non abbia letto


ma mica è un mistero che hai  il culo così basso che ti fanno pagare il biglietto della metropolitana pur essendo in superficie!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma mica è un mistero che hai  il culo così basso che ti fanno pagare il biglietto della metropolitana pur essendo in superficie!!!!
















































potevi non dirlo a tutti


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quoto


e amen!!!!
vafancul....
devo andare...bacio anche a te....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> era per depistare, ma con un piccola (direi minima) dose di allenamento *puoi essere più stronza*...ne sono sicuro, puoi farcela e in effetti sei sulla BUONISSIMA strada....


 
guarda io lo scettro glielo cedo volentieri.....da oggi sono ufficialmente l'utente + dolce del forum....ho contato circa 16 morsi di zanzare di ieri sera....li mortacci vostri....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> rientro ora da nebbiopoli....un ritorno infernale.....commento post per post....
> 
> tu hai aperto bocca per farci ammazzare dalle risate.......


hanno assaltato la diligenza?


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> potevi non dirlo a tutti


ma se un giorno ti incontrano devono sapere cosa fare con i bigliettai dell'atm...tu ogni tanto te ne scordi...ma per gli altri è una novità!!!sii altruista!!!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> guardavo il culo a fedi....


NON TI BASTA QUELLO DI TUTU'?

e  sei insaziabile figlio mio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> guarda io lo scettro glielo cedo volentieri.....da oggi sono ufficialmente l'utente + dolce del forum....ho contato circa 16 morsi di zanzare di ieri sera....li mortacci vostri....


colpa di fedifrago. le ha portate da casa sua, assieme al basilico inodore


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> guarda io lo scettro glielo cedo volentieri.....da oggi sono ufficialmente l'utente + dolce del forum....ho contato circa 16 morsi di zanzare di ieri sera....li mortacci vostri....


le abbiamo chiamate apposta tutte le zanzare dell'hinterland est milano....


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> NON TI BASTA QUELLO DI TUTU'?
> 
> e sei insaziabile figlio mio


davanti a un culo....che devo fare?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma se un giorno ti incontrano devono sapere cosa fare con i bigliettai dell'atm...tu ogni tanto te ne scordi...ma per gli altri è una novità!!!sii altruista!!!!!!


che ne devono fare del biglietto atm?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









mi stai dando dell'obliteratrice?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Luglio 2008)

io devo assolutamente dire una cosa su feddy, ma poichè sono più buona di voi, aspetto che sia presente per dirla....o la dico ora?


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che ne devono fare del biglietto atm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'obliteratrice ha una forma...tu no!!!!!! e comunque sempre meglio dello scaldabagno... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















devo andare sul serio..alla prossima..speriamo presto...


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che ne devono fare del biglietto atm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PS: con i bigliettai comunque...non i biglietti.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 sapersi rapportare a loro se sono con te...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ieri sera si sono incontrati a milano:
> fedi
> angelodelmale
> emma
> ...


feddy me l'aspettavo + vecchio e con la grazia che mi contraddistingue gliel'ho detto appena entrata in macchina....
angelo è deliziosa, un fisicino niente male e due occhi stupendi
italia 1 lo conoscevo già....e lo conoscete tutti....nu cacacazz
toujour sembra un adolescente...dimostra 20 anni, ma quando apr ela bocca gliene dai 10....di galera


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> l'obliteratrice ha una forma...tu no!!!!!! e comunque sempre meglio dello scaldabagno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sono profondamente offesa  

	
	
		
		
	


	


































vieni ad asciugarmi le lacrime con i peli del naso?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io devo assolutamente dire una cosa su feddy, ma poichè sono più buona di voi, aspetto che sia presente per dirla....o la dico ora?


che aspetti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




che poi ci sono tutte le altre.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> feddy me l'aspettavo + vecchio e con la grazia che mi contraddistingue gliel'ho detto appena entrata in macchina....
> angelo è deliziosa, un fisicino niente male e due occhi stupendi
> italia 1 lo conoscevo già....e lo conoscete tutti....nu cacacazz
> * toujour sembra un adolescente...dimostra 20 anni, ma quando apr ela bocca gliene dai 10....di galera*















bellissima questa!!!

fedi più vecchio?? perchè?? non dimostra i suoi 55??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













italia si è salvato solo per la frase "l'unica delusione è che non c'eri tu"..

mi si sono arrossate le tonsille 

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque siete stati troppo buoni...


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io devo assolutamente dire una cosa su feddy, ma poichè sono più buona di voi, aspetto che sia presente per dirla....o la dico ora?


Avanti parla ora o tacci per sempre...(ti sei portata l'avvocato?)


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bellissima questa!!!
> 
> fedi più vecchio?? perchè?? *non dimostra i suoi 55???*
> 
> ...


A te non confido più nulla...e ti sei giocata il regalino...sapevatelo!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Avanti parla ora o *tacci* per sempre...(ti sei portata l'avvocato?)


tacci lei?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bellissima questa!!!
> 
> fedi più vecchio?? perchè?? *non dimostra i suoi 55???
> 
> ...



ci sono i saldi. ne dimostra 54


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che aspetti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adesso capisco il tuo avatar....sempre in giro perchè hai un senso dell'orientamento che fa schifio!


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tacci lei?


no...tua!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tacci lei?


m'tacci sua!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








dai cazzoni, Fedi mio amor son belle le due donne??? gli ometti valgono un'uscita o no??
su, su cazzarola


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Adesso capisco il tuo avatar....sempre in giro perchè hai un senso dell'orientamento che fa schifio!


infatti sono stata io a parcheggiare la macchina DIETRO la scala (la scala del condominio n. 3 di via montenapoleone) e circumnavigare milano per arrivare a destinazione a piedi (mezz'ora di cammino).


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> no...tua!




















   te lo devo proprio dire: sei un cazzone


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> m'tacci sua!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Emma direi che conferma l'esuberanza partenopea (moooltooo meno trattenuta che sul forum direi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ), ma anche le esuberanze sarde dell'angelo si difendono bene!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Alex si conferma il confutatore del gruppo...mentre tutù...avete presente quegli animali che si raccolgono su se stessi e poi scattano per mordere?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ecco avete capito!


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> infatti sono stata io a parcheggiare la macchina DIETRO la scala (la scala del condominio n. 3 di via montenapoleone) e circumnavigare milano per arrivare a destinazione a piedi (mezz'ora di cammino).


 
Sapendo quanto siete civettuole...che non velo faccio fà er giretto per Montenapoleone?

E poi avevi detto che un pò di ginnastica ti fa solo che bene....e cosa nn farei per esaudire un tuo desiderio?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Emma direi che conferma l'esuberanza partenopea (moooltooo meno trattenuta che sul forum direi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



io non sono esuberOnte


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> te lo devo proprio dire: sei un cazzone


Com'è che me lo dici solo adesso che son a 200 km di distanza?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sapendo quanto siete civettuole...che non velo faccio fà er giretto per Montenapoleone?
> 
> E poi avevi detto che un pò di ginnastica ti fa solo che bene....e cosa nn farei per esaudire un tuo desiderio?


veramente mi è stato prescritto riposo, maledetto attentatore rotuleo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Com'è che me lo dici solo adesso che son a 200 km di distanza?



per evitare di doverti incriccare una vertebra con la stampella, a seconda della reazione


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per evitare di doverti incriccare una vertebra con la stampella, a seconda della reazione


Approposito della stampella.....ma regge ancora?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi sa che col seghetto dovevo darci ancora un pò...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Approposito della stampella.....ma regge ancora?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti prego, non vogliamo sapere cosa fai nell'intimità del tuo bagnetto


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

che lagna che siete.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





mi deludete


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che lagna che siete..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei peggio di novella 2000
cosa vuoi sapere?


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei peggio di novella 2000
> cosa vuoi sapere?


hai ragione...preferisco immaginare


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che lagna che siete..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se aspettiamo te che ci vieni a ravvivare le serate... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E non dire che non sei stata pregata praticamente in ginocchio...che ti avevo anche fatto spostare l'intervento apposta 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Invidiosa!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Com'è che me lo dici solo adesso che son a 200 km di distanza?


ma se ieri non ha fatto altro che ribadirti il concetto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma se ieri non ha fatto altro che ribadirti il concetto


devo aumentarle la parcella...


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma se ieri non ha fatto altro che ribadirti il concetto


 
Ahhhh...ma allora non stava lusingandomi!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Luglio 2008)

*feddy*

....primo incontro....aeroporto di linate, arrivi, uscita ...nn mi ricordo il numero.....arriva, bello come il sole e con un sorriso durbans che si riflette mei vetri della sua splendida auto....scende....abito in lino color corda, camicia a righe azzurro chiaro....un adone, insomma.....bacetto di rito..mi apre il cofano e MI PIAZZO DA SOLA kg 11, 2 di trolley nel bagagliaio della sua auto....controlla la targa e la invio ad un amico tramite sms (è pur sempre una persona che non conosco, mica potevo fidarmi).....andiamo a prendere angelo al lavoro.....arriviamo in centro a milano....le telefoniamo.....aspettiamo un po' in auto....all'improvviso appare lei: una stanga di m 1,80 con un vestitino elasticizzato bianco e giallo e.....piatta come una sogliola.....occhi da lupo mannaro dl feddy....particolare rilevante.....la ragazza zoppica.....si precipita fuori dall'auto e dice : "paola?"....la signorina , accompagnata lo guarda e risponde "no!!!"...


per il resto.....è un signore.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ....primo incontro....aeroporto di linate, arrivi, uscita ...nn mi ricordo il numero.....arriva, bello come il sole e con un sorriso durbans che si riflette mei vetri della sua splendida auto....scende....abito in lino color corda, camicia a righe azzurro chiaro....un adone, insomma.....bacetto di rito..mi apre il cofano e MI PIAZZO DA SOLA kg 11, 2 di trolley nel bagagliaio della sua auto....controlla la targa e la invio ad un amico tramite sms (è pur sempre una persona che non conosco, mica potevo fidarmi).....andiamo a prendere angelo al lavoro.....arriviamo in centro a milano....le telefoniamo.....aspettiamo un po' in auto....all'improvviso appare lei: una stanga di m 1,80 con un vestitino elasticizzato bianco e giallo e.....piatta come una sogliola.....occhi da lupo mannaro dl feddy....particolare rilevante.....la ragazza zoppica.....si precipita fuori dall'auto e dice : "paola?"....la signorina , accompagnata lo guarda e risponde "no!!!"...
> 
> 
> per il resto.....è un signore.


deve averlo confuso il nostro discorso sugli abitini gialli


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ahhhh...ma allora non stava lusingandomi!!


se per te erano lusinghe


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ....primo incontro....aeroporto di linate, arrivi, uscita ...nn mi ricordo il numero.....arriva, bello come il sole e con un sorriso durbans che si riflette mei vetri della sua splendida auto....scende....abito in lino color corda, camicia a righe azzurro chiaro....un adone, insomma.....bacetto di rito..mi apre il cofano e MI PIAZZO DA SOLA kg 11, 2 di trolley nel bagagliaio della sua auto....controlla la targa e la invio ad un amico tramite sms (è pur sempre una persona che non conosco, mica potevo fidarmi).....andiamo a prendere angelo al lavoro.....arriviamo in centro a milano....le telefoniamo.....aspettiamo un po' in auto....all'improvviso appare lei: una stanga di m 1,80 con un vestitino elasticizzato bianco e giallo e.....piatta come una sogliola.....occhi da lupo mannaro dl feddy....particolare rilevante.....la ragazza zoppica.....si precipita fuori dall'auto e dice : "paola?"....la signorina , accompagnata lo guarda e risponde "no!!!"...
> 
> 
> per il resto.....è un signore.


Ecco come nascono le leggende metropolitane!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Colpa mia se a Milano tutte le donne son difettose?  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Ps. E poi non era piatta...nè davanti...nè de drio!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ecco come nascono le leggende metropolitane!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


di dietro  no....davanti sembrava una sogliola rispetto ad angelo....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Luglio 2008)

*ho dimenticato di dire*

la cosa più importante....da oggi feddy sarà utente campanellino


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la cosa più importante....da oggi feddy sarà utente campanellino
























































































   sto male.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> di dietro  no....davanti sembrava una sogliola rispetto ad angelo....


piantatela di parlare della mia pancia


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Emma direi che conferma l'esuberanza partenopea (*moooltooo meno trattenuta* che sul forum direi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se sul forum sono trattenuta è perchè.....è colpa tua....ovvio, no?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sto male.


 

ma no tesoro.....dobbiamo dire anche del messaggio che ci ha rilasciato il self service della tabaccheria quando abbiamo inserito la sua tessera sanitaria?


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> di dietro no....davanti sembrava una sogliola rispetto ad angelo....


Si vede che lei aveva finito l'elio....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma no tesoro.....dobbiamo dire anche del messaggio che ci ha rilasciato il self service della tabaccheria quando abbiamo inserito la sua tessera sanitaria?


erogazione tabacchi non concessa per raggiunti limiti d'età. smetti di fumare e fatti controllare la prostata.



se non erro era questo


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> piantatela di parlare della mia pancia


 
Dai, noi avevamo glissato su quel tuo "difettuccio"....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si vede che lei aveva finito l'elio....


un tuo amico?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si vede che lei aveva finito l'elio....


inizia a cambiarti il nome utente va'.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dai, noi avevamo glissato su quel tuo "difettuccio"....


eh no, è n'ora che ne state parlando


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> erogazione tabacchi non concessa per raggiunti limiti d'età. smetti di fumare e fatti controllare la prostata.
> 
> 
> 
> se non erro era questo


ma quanto sei bastarda?


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> erogazione tabacchi non concessa per raggiunti limiti d'età. smetti di fumare e fatti controllare la prostata.
> 
> 
> 
> se non erro era questo


Guarda te che riconoscenza a permettere a delle minorenni di fumare....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma quanto sei bastarda?


troppo poco?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Guarda te che riconoscenza a permettere a delle minorenni di fumare....


o minorate?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Guarda te che riconoscenza a permettere a delle minorenni di fumare....


vergogna....andare in giro con delle minorenni.....


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> o minorate?


TU L'HAI DETTO!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> TU L'HAI DETTO!!!


se aspetti che te la serva su un piatto d'argento ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> vergogna....andare in giro con delle minorenni.....


e non racconto del furgone solo perché sono una signora...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e non racconto del furgone solo perché sono una signora...


zitta.....questa abbiamo detto che non la rivelavamo......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> zitta.....questa abbiamo detto che non la rivelavamo......


dov'ero quando l'avete detto?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dov'ero quando l'avete detto?


ti aggiustavi le tette nella toilette


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se aspetti che te la serva su un piatto d'argento ...


Dai....non ci sarebbe gusto...lo sai che mi piace la conquista!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ti aggiustavi le tette nella toilette


quindi non c'ero. sono giustificata


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi non c'ero. sono giustificata


va' pure, tanto la linea di difesa te l'ho comunicata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> va' pure, tanto la linea di difesa te l'ho comunicata



no dai... 




non mi va di raccontare che mentre camminava facendo il piacione per via montenapoleone (e mirando probabilmente il culo di qualcuna) si è schiantato in pieno sul retrovisore di un ducato parcheggiato a bordo strada, che a momenti dovevamo dirottare l'aperitivo al policlinico.

magari lo racconto un'altra volta.


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no dai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Azzz....credevo che fosse passata il preoccuparmi di farti strada (e non lo sguardo....vagante!)  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Macchè policlinico...mica son di cristallo come qualcunA... IO!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no dai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
si, magari....mi sa che guardava quello davanti a noi, però....sai, utente campanellino.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> si, magari....mi sa che guardava quello davanti a noi, però....sai, utente campanellino.....


ah già, è possibile


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Azzz....credevo che fosse passata il preoccuparmi di farti strada (e non lo sguardo....vagante!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vabbè ma hai dato una legnata 

	
	
		
		
	


	





























scusa, non volevo ridere, ma non riesco a trattenermi esattamente come non sono riuscita ieri


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Luglio 2008)

*io comunque*

ieri mi sono sganasciata dalle risate....un dolore agli addominali stanotte che non vi dico....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè ma hai dato una legnata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma se sei stata morigeratissima


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *ieri mi sono sganasciata dalle risate.*...un dolore agli addominali stanotte che non vi dico....



anche io. veramente.

io ho un certo indolenzimento alle gambe però... chissà perché


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma se sei stata morigeratissima


vero


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè ma hai dato una legnata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai rivelato più di te con quella gnignata che con tutto ciò che hai detto nelle altre cinque ore....


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche io. veramente.
> 
> io ho un certo indolenzimento alle gambe però... chissà perché


Per forza....sei troppo sedentaria!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Hai rivelato più di te con quella gnignata che con tutto ciò che hai detto nelle altre cinque ore....
































non essere severo, non riesco a trattenermi, quando non è il caso di ridere


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche io. veramente.
> 
> io ho un certo indolenzimento alle gambe però... chissà perché


 
colpa di al...freddy


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per forza....sei troppo sedentaria!!!


tu che fai molto movimento, va a dà via i ciap


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Luglio 2008)

*ragazzi.....*

vi sbaciucchio tutti e me ne vado a nanna....son stanchissima


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> vi sbaciucchio tutti e me ne vado a nanna....son stanchissima


ti seguo.
notte emma, baci


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> vi sbaciucchio tutti e me ne vado a nanna....son stanchissima


Capisco che ci vorrebbe almeno una settimana per smaltire certi shock!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Notte partenope...


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

*Non mi dite*

Che Air vi ha dato buca anche questa volta...  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Air ma non si fa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Che Air vi ha dato buca anche questa volta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è un pacco ambulante. credo abbia tanto di fiocchetto sulla testa


----------



## MK (30 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è un pacco ambulante. credo abbia tanto di fiocchetto sulla testa




















   ma cosa è successo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ma cosa è successo?


ha dovuto lavorare più del previsto. DICE.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

sia benedetto questo temporale


----------



## MK (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ha dovuto lavorare più del previsto. DICE.


Kattivissimo Air...


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> operlamadonninadelgayprideariodejaneiro!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e sono piccole soddisfazioni anche queste


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma quando vi siete visti avete detto: ciao Italia 1, ciao Angelodelmale, ciao Tutu, ciao Fedifrago????


uhm ... abbiamo preferito spogliarci subito ... inutili ormai certi preliminari


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Luglio 2008)

Siete spassosissimi!
Avrei voluto esserci anch'io!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> uhm ... abbiamo preferito spogliarci subito ... inutili ormai certi preliminari


si era detto di non dirlo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Siete spassosissimi!
> Avrei voluto esserci anch'io!


aspetta a dirlo


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> *io toujours lo internerei lo stesso*.......





angelodelmale ha detto:


> *ci abbiamo provato, ce l'hanno rimandato indietro *





emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> feddy me l'aspettavo + vecchio e con la grazia che mi contraddistingue gliel'ho detto appena entrata in macchina....
> angelo è deliziosa, un fisicino niente male e due occhi stupendi
> italia 1 lo conoscevo già....e lo conoscete tutti....nu cacacazz
> toujour sembra un adolescente...dimostra 20 anni, *ma quando apr ela bocca gliene dai 10....di galera*





Fedifrago ha detto:


> Emma direi che conferma l'esuberanza partenopea (moooltooo meno trattenuta che sul forum direi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cercavo giusto un consulente d'immagine ... doveva essere la mia serata fortunata ... cazzo ne ho trovati 4 in un colpo solo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Cercavo giusto un consulente d'immagine ... doveva essere la mia serata fortunata ... cazzo ne ho trovati 4 in un colpo solo



preferisci quattro fatture separate o una unica? se non vuoi fattura ti facciamo uno sconticino extra


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Siete spassosissimi!
> Avrei voluto esserci anch'io!


ciao Giusy  

	
	
		
		
	


	





se mai verrai porta l'autan però ... 



(non per le zanzare ... spruzzato in bocca è l'unico modo per farli tacere)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ciao Giusy
> 
> 
> 
> ...








più li tratti bene e più sono irriconoscenti...


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si era detto di non dirlo


forse l'avete detto quando stavo prendendo a testate il tir ... non volevo essere da meno  

	
	
		
		
	


	







angelodelmale ha detto:


> preferisci quattro *fatture* separate o una unica? se non vuoi *fattura* ti facciamo uno sconticino extra


con le candele ?


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> più li tratti bene e più sono irriconoscenti...


E' sempre così.....


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> più li tratti bene e più sono irriconoscenti...


appunto ....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> *forse l'avete detto quando stavo prendendo a testate il tir ... non volevo essere da meno*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vedi che sei perfido? non si scherza su certe cose......






















































































































   non dovevi farmelo ricordare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> E' sempre così.....


è uno scandalo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> appunto ....


stai dicendo che non ti abbiamo trattato bene?

cosa dovrebbe dire fedifrago? dovresti considerarti un principino


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> stai dicendo che non ti abbiamo trattato bene?
> 
> cosa dovrebbe dire fedifrago? dovresti considerarti un principino


 
ma io sono un principino


----------



## MK (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ma io sono un principino


Vero, confermo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ma io sono un principino


e come tale sei stato trattato


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero, confermo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero, confermo...


ma piantiamola di dir cagate, che poi qualcuno ci crede


----------



## ranatan (31 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero, confermo...


Confermo anche io


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e come tale sei stato trattato









la prossima volta però vorrei l'arietta anche mentre mangio la pizza ...


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Confermo anche io


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> la prossima volta però vorrei l'arietta anche mentre mangio la pizza ...


l'hai avuta, mi sembra


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> l'hai avuta, mi sembra


la vorrei fresca  ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> la vorrei fresca  ...


mi inventerò qualcosa con ghiaccio e menta


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Luglio 2008)

Venire qui in Puglia no eh????


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Venire qui in Puglia no eh????



in effetti ci stavamo pensando quando stavamo scegliendo la pizzeria, poi ne abbiamo trovato una strada facendo e ci siamo fermati lì


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi inventerò qualcosa con ghiaccio e menta


adesso ci siamo


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in effetti ci stavamo pensando quando stavamo scegliendo la pizzeria, poi ne abbiamo trovato una strada facendo e ci siamo fermati lì









Ma volete mettere Milano con il mare che c'è qui, le bellezze artistiche, le pizzerie ed i ristoranti.... Ma che fate lì????
Per non parlare delle donne e degli uomini pugliesi....


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Venire qui in Puglia no eh????


 
è un'idea ... consiglio di far programmare tutto dal Pc di  Italia 1


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma volete mettere Milano con il mare che c'è qui, le bellezze artistiche, le pizzerie ed i ristoranti.... Ma che fate lì????
> Per non parlare delle donne e degli uomini pugliesi....


uhm ... a parte il mare ... tutto il resto l'hanno già spostato qui  ...


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> è un'idea ... consiglio di far programmare tutto dal Pc di Italia 1


'stardo!


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> 'stardo!


... ma principino


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ... ma principino


Per gli altri, non per me.

Sono come San Tommaso, devo toccar con mano....


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> è un'idea ... consiglio di far programmare tutto dal Pc di Italia 1


 
Io consiglierei pure qualche supporto informatico dato dall'angelina....sicuro che così ci si ritrova a lampedusa!


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io consiglierei pure qualche supporto informatico dato dall'angelina....sicuro che così ci si ritrova a lampedusa!


 
Però è brava con le antenne ... devi vederla che carina quando si mette sul tetto e allarga le braccia ... da quando usa le stampelle poi ... pure capodistria prende


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Per gli altri, non per me.
> 
> Sono come San Tommaso, devo toccar con mano....


... Tommaso era ghei ????


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ... Tommaso era ghei ????


Ma io no!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Intendevo dire che ti devo conoscere prima di poter esprimere un parere!


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma io no!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... e non ti fidi di emmekappa e ranatan ?

io si


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ... e non ti fidi di emmekappa e ranatan ?
> 
> io si


giusyna mollalo, fidati di me, che sono più sincera


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io consiglierei pure qualche supporto informatico dato dall'angelina....sicuro che così ci si ritrova a lampedusa!


io starei zitto, se fossi in te, mio caro bill...


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> giusyna mollalo, fidati di me, che sono più sincera


Dici che non ne val la pena?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> adesso ci siamo


vedi che se voglio, ho una soluzione a tutto?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> Però è brava con le antenne ... devi vederla che carina quando si mette sul tetto e allarga le braccia ... da quando usa le stampelle poi ... pure capodistria prende



 se non fosse stato per me, la tv sul display dell'autoradio non l'avresti vista


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Dici che non ne val la pena?


no, sono brutti e antipatici


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se non fosse stato per me, la tv sul display dell'autoradio non l'avresti vista


tarella quello è il Tom Tom ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> tarella quello è il Tom Tom ...


e perché vedevamo fox?


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> tarella quello è il Tom Tom ...


Faceva lei da navigatrice? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mo mi spiego tutti i giri e i prilli...


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e perché vedevamo fox?


Forse perchè anche se era notte avevi su ancora gli occhiali da sole?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Faceva lei da navigatrice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma taci, che ci abbiamo messo di meno dalla pizzeria a casa mia che dal mio ufficio alla scala, che dista un ventesimo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Forse perchè anche se era notte avevi su ancora gli occhiali da sole?


questa era una cagata, devo dirtelo


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e perché vedevamo fox?


non saprei,
il cinese che me l'ha venduto mi ha garantito che è originale


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> non saprei,
> il cinese che me l'ha venduto mi ha garantito che è originale


però quella puntata di grey's anatomy mi è piaciuta


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> però quella puntata di grey's anatomy mi è piaciuta


in effetti la versione cinese non è male


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> però quella puntata di grey's anatomy mi è piaciuta


Non è che avete giocato al dottore e all'infermiera?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> in effetti la versione cinese non è male


bhè ma coi sottotitoli in coreano si capiva


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non è che avete giocato al dottore e all'infermiera?


quello dopo,

prima abbiamo giocato a shangai con le stampelle ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non è che avete giocato al dottore e all'infermiera?


no, al dottore e al paziente. era un caso di autopsia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> quello dopo,
> 
> prima abbiamo giocato a shangai con le stampelle ...


per fortuna ne ho quattro, sennò sarebbe stato troppo facile.

a proposito, i punti di sutura reggono?


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per fortuna ne ho quattro, sennò sarebbe stato troppo facile.
> 
> a proposito, i punti di sutura reggono?


 
prudevano e li ho strappati con i denti ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> prudevano e li ho strappati con i denti ...



ma sei matto? un lavoretto da nobel, buttato al vento... a volte mi sembra di dare perle ai porci


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma sei matto? un lavoretto da nobel, buttato al vento... a volte mi sembra di dare perle *ai porci*


beh...con chi sei uscita lo sapevi da prima no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> beh...con chi sei uscita lo sapevi da prima no?


non pensavo s'arrivasse a tanto, sai quanto costa il filo da sutura?


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non pensavo s'arrivasse a tanto, sai quanto costa il filo da sutura?


Potevi chiedere....ti avrei consigliato di usar la colla!


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2008)

*????*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Potevi chiedere....ti avrei consigliato di usar la colla!


Non per sfiducia, ma sicuri che la destinazione era Milano?.... Dalla descrizione fin qui letta sembra una tappa della Parigi-Dakar...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> la prossima volta però vorrei l'arietta anche mentre mangio la pizza ...


stai dicendo troppi dettagli.....qui liberatorie non ne son state firmate. ricorda....
buongiorno principe azzurro


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in effetti ci stavamo pensando quando stavamo scegliendo la pizzeria, poi ne abbiamo trovato una strada facendo e ci siamo fermati lì


ma non cercavamo l'agriturismo in umbria?
892424


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Per gli altri, non per me.
> 
> Sono come San Tommaso, devo toccar con mano....


e tra tutti e tre gli uomini che c'erano....c'avresti da toccare


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e tra tutti e tre gli uomini che c'erano....c'avresti da toccare


Non mi dire così.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Non mi dire così.....


te lo dico invece, così la prox volta salti su un aereo e sei dei nostri anche se feddy ha detto che con noi.....mai più...


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> te lo dico invece, così la prox volta salti su un aereo e sei dei nostri anche se feddy ha detto che con noi.....mai più...





















Ma cosa gli avete fatto??????

Quanto al salto su un aereo....non lo escludo....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma cosa gli avete fatto??????
> 
> Quanto al salto su un aereo....non lo escludo....


 non gli abbiam fatto bere la caipiroska.....solo quello....


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non gli abbiam fatto bere la *caipiroska*.....solo quello....


...è la prima volta che la sento chiamare così...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non gli abbiam fatto bere la caipiroska.....solo quello....



ssssssssh!
ricordati che il prossimo va concordato in pvt, di modo che lui non legga


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...è la prima volta che la sento chiamare così...


 
non dovrei dirtelo....ma stiamo parlando in codice


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> stai dicendo troppi dettagli.....qui liberatorie non ne son state firmate. ricorda....
> buongiorno principe azzurro


buongiorno principessa ... carino il completino con il quale mi sono presentato vero ? View attachment 1783


----------



## Old alesera (31 Luglio 2008)

bene se la prossima volta fate il g 8 a Roma...io ci sono


----------



## Iago (31 Luglio 2008)

*ma....*

....24-25 pagine e non avete detto come è finita la serata (che poi è la cosa più interessante per un forum come questo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...)


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> buongiorno principessa ... carino il completino con il quale mi sono presentato vero ? View attachment 1783


con quegli occhi puoi indossare ciò che vuoi....non si noterebbe


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Luglio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ....24-25 pagine e non avete detto come è finita la serata (che poi è la cosa più interessante per un forum come questo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


premesso che quel cane è proprio brutto....abbiamo deciso di non rivelare come è finita la serata


----------



## Iago (31 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> premesso che quel cane è proprio brutto....abbiamo deciso di non rivelare come è finita la serata



ok! 


...allora libero sfogo all'immaginazione...mi auguro che avete fatto quello che ho pensato...



il Toy è bellissimo, e per ora lo terrò...com'è che non ti piace??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> con quegli occhi puoi indossare ciò che vuoi....non si noterebbe



dici così perché non c'eri quando si è presentato vestito da gabibbo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ....24-25 pagine e non avete detto come è finita la serata (che poi è la cosa più interessante per un forum come questo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la curiosità è una brutta bestia, soprattutto se immotivata 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   abbiamo illustrato assai ogni cosa


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> con quegli occhi puoi indossare ciò che vuoi....non si noterebbe








 quando torni a Milano ?


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dici così perché non c'eri quando si è presentato vestito da gabibbo


... ho avuto problemi seri con la lavatrice ... mi era rimasto solo quello


----------



## Old alesera (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> quando torni a Milano ?



bè se ci sono occhi belli femminili vengo anche io!


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> bè se ci sono occhi belli femminili vengo anche io!


a quali occhi ti riferisci ?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Luglio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ok!
> 
> 
> ...allora libero sfogo all'immaginazione...mi auguro che avete fatto quello che ho pensato...
> ...


c'ha la faccia della cazzimma


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> quando torni a Milano ?


credo inizi di ottobre


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la curiosità è una brutta bestia, soprattutto *se immotivata*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei bravissima a depistare


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Luglio 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> bè se ci sono occhi belli femminili vengo anche io!


angelo ha degli occhi bellissimi


----------



## Old alesera (31 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> angelo ha degli occhi bellissimi



ah si ? immagino.....

peccato che a Milano non capiti mai


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sei bravissima a depistare


il mio avvocato m'ha detto di fare così


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il mio avvocato m'ha detto di fare così


 
lei si che ne capisce......pensavo....ma non possiamo dirglielo proprio com'è finita la serata, vero?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> lei si che ne capisce......pensavo....ma non possiamo dirglielo proprio com'è finita la serata, vero?


a parte pagando il conto?



altroché... pensa che ha già pronta la mia difesa per svariate, per ora ipotetiche, grane


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a parte pagando il conto?


a parte quello....


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Luglio 2008)

Uè il racconto dev'essere completo!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Uè il racconto dev'essere completo!


ci siamo baciati, abbracciati e salutati. 

	
	
		
		
	


	









e abbiamo detto a fedi che la prossima volta non lo invitiamo


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ci siamo baciati, abbracciati e salutati.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma povero orsacchiotto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Baciati in che senso?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma povero orsacchiotto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


italia1 e fedifrago con la lingua


----------



## MK (31 Luglio 2008)

*OT*

Scusate eh... ma chissenefrega...


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma povero orsacchiotto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
io bacio solo sulla guancia la prima volta ... però per Italia 1 ho fatto un'eccezione ...


----------



## Old alesera (31 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusate eh... ma chissenefrega...



infatti si.....buon per voi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> io bacio solo sulla guancia la prima volta ... però per Italia 1 ho fatto un'eccezione ...


ah ti ho confuso con fedi... da dietro siete uguali


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> italia1 e fedifrago con la lingua


Gulp!


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ah ti ho confuso con fedi... da dietro siete uguali


Doppio gulp!


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Luglio 2008)

Aggiungerei: meno male che Air non è venuto!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Doppio gulp!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Aggiungerei: meno male che Air non è venuto!


sennò dava 5 euro a chi lo baciava


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sennò dava 5 euro a chi lo baciava

















manca il pardon ....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> manca il pardon ....


azz hai ragione.
rimedio subito


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Aggiungerei: meno male che Air non è venuto!


sennò dava 5 euro a chi lo baciava  

	
	
		
		
	


	











pardon


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io starei zitto, se fossi in te, mio caro bill...


maghi dell'informatica.....prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
ma adesso che ho staccato (a fatica) e sperando/pregando tutti santi del paradiso affinchè io non abbia fatto qualche danno...COME FACCIO AD ATTACCARE AD UN ALTRO PC IL DISCO RIGIDO???????????????









































bidibibodidibù non funziona....provo con abracadabra?


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> italia1 e fedifrago con la lingua


si, però si era detto di non dirlo...toujours non lo sapeva...fa il superiore ma c'è rimasto male adesso che ha saputo che era  successo prima con fedy....tutto perchè sei una stronza incazzosa e ti sei offesa perchè nessuno ti ha cacata quando sei balzata (si fa per dire, diciamo malamente abbarbicata) sul tavolo in pizzeria e hai cominciato a spogliarti usando la pianta di basilico come faceva Ilona Staller con kaa (il suo serpente)...stavamo parlando delle unghie di emma, come potevi reggere il confronto? un po' di obbiettività e di autocritica...echecazzo!


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Luglio 2008)

vabbuò...se faccio inn tempo domani vi leggo dall'internetpoint...
cia'.....


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si, però si era detto di non dirlo...toujours non lo sapeva...fa il superiore ma c'è rimasto male adesso che ha saputo che era successo prima con fedy....tutto perchè sei una stronza incazzosa e ti sei offesa perchè nessuno ti ha cacata quando sei balzata (si fa per dire, diciamo malamente abbarbicata) sul tavolo in pizzeria e hai cominciato a spogliarti usando la pianta di basilico come faceva Ilona Staller con kaa (il suo serpente)...stavamo parlando delle unghie di emma, come potevi reggere il confronto? un po' di obbiettività e di autocritica...echecazzo!


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


>


a me sembra il minimo giudicando il soggetto....


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> a me sembra il minimo giudicando il soggetto....


Ma c'è qualcuno tra voi che è stato apprezzato? (a parte gli occhi di Tutu)


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma c'è qualcuno tra voi che è stato apprezzato? (a parte gli occhi di Tutu)


ma ti pare che questi incontri si facciano per apprezzarsi?


----------



## Old Giusy (31 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma ti pare che questi incontri si facciano per apprezzarsi?


Ed io che volevo organizzare qualcosa con voi.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ed io che volevo organizzare qualcosa con voi.....


se ti aspetti complimenti o che, stai fresca


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Agosto 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma c'è qualcuno tra voi che è stato apprezzato? (a parte gli occhi di Tutu)


le mie caviglie.....dalle zanzare


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Agosto 2008)

Non ci interessano gli incontri. Il Grande Fratello insegna che son le pomiciate che fanno audience  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Raccontateci quelle su!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## MK (1 Agosto 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non ci interessano gli incontri. Il Grande Fratello insegna che *son le pomiciate che fanno audience*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

